# NEED HELP WITH G SCALE TRACK



## Christmas Wolf (5 mo ago)

New to the forum. I see my topic came up 11 years ago without much info, so I thought it best to start a new thread.

Years ago we bought a New Bright Christmas Train. It is the type that runs off a power supply, not batteries. My wife loves it because she is really into decorating for Christmas. 

The weak spot has always been the track. I've always wanted to do something about that. I have O and HO, so don't know much about G.

The rails are not solid, they are shaped out of what I think is sheet brass. She puts the train around one of her trees. It doesn't sit well on the carpeting. Probably the weakest spot is the rail joiners. I considered making a wood bed for the track. I held off because, while it would help, it would still be what I consider cheap track.

It is considered G scale, but I read years ago that it was not compatible with G track. I'm not sure if that was referring to the size, or the way the power connector attaches.

I would really appreciate ideas on what would be a good way to go with new track. 

I've seen LGB flexible brass rail. I have a full woodworking shop. I was thinking of making a bed and ties and using the LGB rails. I haven't looked into them enough to know how I would attach them, what type of radius they can bend to, etc. My thinking is that if the space between the rails is slightly different from true G, I can adjust for that. What is the best place for me to learn about using these rails, how to mount them, etc.

Thanks in advance for your advice!


----------



## dop824_4311 (10 mo ago)

Christmas Wolf said:


> New to the forum. I see my topic came up 11 years ago without much info, so I thought it best to start a new thread.
> 
> Years ago we bought a New Bright Christmas Train. It is the type that runs off a power supply, not batteries. My wife loves it because she is really into decorating for Christmas.
> 
> ...


Is the distance between rails on the track you are using 1-3/4 inches? If it is you should be able to use LGB track


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Clean it and the wheels of the looco. I dont have any of that track, but it seems like its not holding together well? Maybe some zip ties to hold the peices together? Got a picture of it? Yea, probably not the best track, but should work?


----------



## Christmas Wolf (5 mo ago)

dop824_4311 said:


> Is the distance between rails on the track you are using 1-3/4 inches? If it is you should be able to use LGB track


Unfortunately, it is packed away until about Thanksgiving. It would take about 30 minutes to dig it out. I might pull it out sooner than that so I can start working in it. I'll keep your comment so I can measure it then.



sjm9911 said:


> Clean it and the wheels of the looco. I dont have any of that track, but it seems like its not holding together well? Maybe some zip ties to hold the peices together? Got a picture of it? Yea, probably not the best track, but should work?


Cleaning the wheels and track does help, but still it is cheap track, the rails will bend and dent if you aren't careful and it doesn't take much. Hard to tell from the picture, but like I said, the rails are not solid, they are formed from thin sheet brass. Good idea on using zip ties if I have to use it as-is again, like if I don't have time to mess with it before this Christmas.

For now, I would like it work when my wife decides to turn it on and I'm not home to mess with it. It will go to my son when he gets out of college and gets a house in a couple of years. I'd like to improve it. That's why I'm thinking of getting better track.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

dop824_4311 said:


> Is the distance between rails on the track you are using 1-3/4 inches? If it is you should be able to use LGB track


Yes, that is the standard distance between the rails, which you may see described as 45mm called gauge, for G scale track also known as Gauge 1 track. As was said if the New Bright is the same gauge you should be fine. LGB has brass tabs so when you join them the tabs ensure conductivity. USA and Aristocraft track have tiny screws that go into the sides of the rails which also works but can be very frustrating to work with. Aristocraft, which is out of business, and USA track are compatible but won't mate with LGB. Bachmann made G scale track but had a terrible reputation.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

If LGB track works it may be better to shop for a complete set. That way you have a compatible transformer, hook up, and track. Bonus would be an extra engine. Just my thought.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I honestly do not remember how the lgb track is , box rail? But hollow as I remember. Or was that the lionel or both? I am still thinking while not the best , it may be usable. I will check on what I have, I dont run it much, if at all.


----------



## Christmas Wolf (5 mo ago)

T-Man said:


> If LGB track works it may be better to shop for a complete set. That way you have a compatible transformer, hook up, and track. Bonus would be an extra engine. Just my thought.


Good idea. The New Bright train, while G scale, runs on it's own digital system unique to them. I'm not sure if the transformer would be the same or not, but it has a dedicated controller. Getting a set would give us something we could use outside of Christmas and the I could just use the track at Christmas with the New Bright set we have. I see trains at estate sales. In fact, that's what lead me to posting today. I saw about six G scale sets listed at a sale. All Bachmann I think. I always look for HO and O at sales, but never looked for G (since it only comes out at Christmas, I guess I never thought about it). I'll have to keep my eyes open for G. Maybe I'll get lucky and find a set with good track. I'll avoid Bachmann based on @Gramps comment.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I'd get solid rail if anyone makes such a thing. And there's a product called rail clamps for G. I'd go for that. This pic is one brand.










So ok I'm adding. That's a piko product and here's what it looks like.









G-Scale Track & Accessories


PIKO G-Scale Track Features Only pure 100% Virgin Brass Rail - our brass is mined, refined and drawn into rail - never using scrap metal. Our Virgin Brass rail is a better electrical conductor, is easer to clean, and stays clean longer than rail made from recycled metal. Our pure brass...




www.piko-america.com





And this is appealing to me. The rail is did. The downside is you're stuck with their curve geometry offerings. But if it's just one loop... It seems good.

Clamp it all together, it seems like to me it'll stay that way through the Xmas season.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

LGB is solid rail. The rail joiners slide in like HO but on the bottom of one slider is a tab which slides into a slot on the other slider to ensure conductivity and connection so you won't need the rail clamps. They are however good on connecting LGB to USA or Aristocraft track but they can be expensive if you need a lot. Aristocraft also made those rail clamps and another clamp with additional screws that you could connect to the power supply but again, they are no longer in business.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Yeah I'm not specifically familiar with the brands. LGB is of course a well known name in G. Piko, maybe also don't know. Besides costs, I would if I was buying for a single probably circular loop look at the number of curves needed to make a circle -- with less being a better thing in my mind to minimize connections. Clamp design might be something to consider if various companies offer dramatically different approaches. After that... I'm not sure what to consider.


----------



## Christmas Wolf (5 mo ago)

Thanks to everyone who posted here. We didn't put the train out last Christmas, and one or two other years, because I just didn't want to deal with the track issues (mostly it popping apart). I actually zip tied them together once. We're moving to a different house and I am seeing the move as a great time to fix up things that need some freshening up, like the track here. I was looking for some ideas for when I start working on this a couple of months from now. You guys came up with some great ideas and advice!

The link to PIKO made me realize how muck more that just the straight and curved track there is. I have S, O, and HO. I have no idea why I didn't think of other things, like switches. I guess I was just thinking of the oval track layout that came with the Christmas Train. The rerailer like I saw at PICO would be worth having for this set.

I'm a woodworker, so I'm thinking of making track bed out of wood. Might look good with balast and some snow.

I see the rail clamps can be expensive. I have a friend who bought some machine equipment and is looking for things to do to learn how to use it. I bet he could make these for me. I can see where they would be good for joining different brand tracks together where they might be slightly different dimensions.

Thanks again for all the ideas. I'll try remember to post in the future when I get this done.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

By all means, make a solid bed for your track...that lack
of good support is the reason you have had the
problems you report. I would suggest that you use
tiny screws to attach the track to the wood base. Make
sure there is a solid electrical connection from one
section to the next. It would seem that making the
base large enough to
support the train AND the tree would be a good idea.
Once the tree is put away, the base could be stored
vertically until next year. 

Don


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Is this on flooring or rug, or ... ?


----------



## Christmas Wolf (5 mo ago)

Severn said:


> Is this on flooring or rug, or ... ?


Carpet. That's part of the problem, but mostly because the track is so flimsy. No problem running old O gauge on the same carpet. I know a wood road bed, built properly, would solve my problems, but it would still be a cheap track with plastic parts that break (forgot to mention that before) and rails that dent.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Here are the lgb tracks , still plastic ties, but you can see the conection point. Yhe lionel G ( i cant find it) ,if I remember is simmiler to there O guage stuff just bigger.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Just looking at a vid with several G track brands and I'd probably without holding them in my hand go with LGB because it seemed the heaviest duty. but i could be wrong about that. I'm talking about for this application of being on the floor. And since i'm lazy I'd probably just want to stubbornly throw it down, connect it up and hope it holds together after people inadvertently step on it, the dog chews on it and so on... but that's me.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Looking at it, you could zip tie it together or even rubber bands across the ties to hold it together. Should be almost bullet proff at that point.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I zip tied my previous o-scale track, first fastrack and then atlas ... and i found it didn't work as well as id imagined. on my ho track i've just glued everything down and soldered every connection. which in this case you definitely do not want to do cause its a temporary xmas tree layout.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

LGB 11500 Track Clips, 28 Pieces


Problem solved. Lol.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I can't quite envision how those work but assume they link the ties together somehow? still that's probably a big help. i'd have a little concern the ties would snap off at the rails at the "nibs" as I call them without some care. but there's a lot more plastic there than on O or HO track to hold everything in place...


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

Throw it away and buy a Bachmann G-scale Christmas train set.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

sjm9911 said:


> Here are the lgb tracks , still plastic ties, but you can see the conection point. Yhe lionel G ( i cant find it) ,if I remember is simmiler to there O guage stuff just bigger.
> View attachment 586848
> View attachment 586849





sjm9911 said:


> LGB 11500 Track Clips, 28 Pieces
> 
> 
> Problem solved. Lol.


You absolutely don't need track clips, zip ties or anything else with LGB track. The photos posted are not helpful. Flip the tracks over and show the tabs and the slots that hold the tracks together. There are a lot of solutions here looking for a problem.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Well , I hate to say it, but if they make the track clips just maybe someone thought it was a problem? Just saying there wouldn't be a need for something that had no need. 


Gramps said:


> You absolutely don't need track clips, zip ties or anything else with LGB track. The photos posted are not helpful. Flip the tracks over and show the tabs and the slots that hold the tracks together. There are a lot of solutions here looking for a problem.


----------



## Christmas Wolf (5 mo ago)

sjm9911 said:


> LGB 11500 Track Clips, 28 Pieces
> 
> 
> Problem solved. Lol.


Like @Severn, my first preference would be to just, as he said, throw it down, connect it up and hope it holds together. Wonder how well these clips would work if I got LGB track? They are certainly cheap enough to try! It might be an intermediate step until I get around to making a road bed.

EDIT: Just saw @Gramps post about not needing clips. If I get LGB track, I guess I'll find out. At least I know I can try the clips if I need to.  In the end, I think I would like to make some sort of road bed, it's just a matter of finding time to do it. So something that works in the meantime would be nice.


----------



## hotrodhamp (Oct 22, 2018)

I have a New Bright Holiday Express Christmas train set. I run it on LGB track laying directly on carpet. The track normally stays together on its own, but those track clips mentioned above guarantee they stay together. The New Bright piece that connects to the track for power connects to LGB track perfectly. No need to change transformer. I prefer the New Bright Holiday Express over my LGB Christmas set because it has a lot of animation that the grandkids enjoy watching. Buy a box of LGB 11000 curved track and maybe 2 or 4 pieces of LGB 10000 straight track and problem solved.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

sjm9911 said:


> Well , I hate to say it, but if they make the track clips just maybe someone thought it was a problem? Just saying there wouldn't be a need for something that had no need.


Most G scale layouts are outdoors and in some areas, subject to wide temperature changes and track expansion and contraction and the clips can help with that. They will not be needed indoors with the LGB tabs and slots on the bottom of the rails. I had an outdoor layout for a number of years and never needed the clips.


----------



## Christmas Wolf (5 mo ago)

hotrodhamp said:


> I have a New Bright Holiday Express Christmas train set. I run it on LGB track laying directly on carpet. The track normally stays together on its own, but those track clips mentioned above guarantee they stay together. The New Bright piece that connects to the track for power connects to LGB track perfectly. No need to change transformer. I prefer the New Bright Holiday Express over my LGB Christmas set because it has a lot of animation that the grandkids enjoy watching. Buy a box of LGB 11000 curved track and maybe 2 or 4 pieces of LGB 10000 straight track and problem solved.


Excellent! Thanks for this info. You can't beat firsthand experience. I think I mentioned it before, but now and then I see LGB trains listed at estate sales. Since I have a few months before the trains come out, I'm going to watch for one and so is my son (he's 3 hours away, so completely different sales). From comments here, LGB track seems to be pretty stout, so I might find a used set in good condition. I often see them in their original box, so they might not be used too much. If I get lucky and find a set, not only would I save some $ over new, but I'd get a non-Christmas engine and cars we could use outside of Christmas if we wanted to.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Gramps said:


> You absolutely don't need track clips, zip ties or anything else with LGB track. The photos posted are not helpful. Flip the tracks over and show the tabs and the slots that hold the tracks together. There are a lot of solutions here looking for a problem.


And here is the bottem of the tracks for you. Not sure If I am missing something, but there is nothing here that would hold the track together that isnt visible in my other pictures? The dimple on the conecter only holds the conecter to the track? The track rail just slides into that? I only used it once , if ever? So what is so diffrent or is there another angle you want that shows something diffrent?


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Just as an FYI, LGB track is brass and brass tracks will oxidize over time. I don't know if it's a problem indoors but it was outdoors. It was easily cleaned using a green Scotch-Brite pad. If you buy used track it may have to be cleaned.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

sjm9911 said:


> And here is the bottem of the tracks for you. Not sure If I am missing something, but there is nothing here that would hold the track together that isnt visible in my other pictures? The dimple on the conecter only holds the conecter to the track? The track rail just slides into that? I only used it once , if ever? So what is so diffrent or is there another angle you want that shows something diffrent?
> View attachment 586877


Any LGB track that I have seen would have either a tab extending down from the bottom of the joiner on one end and a slot on the joiner at the other end so I don't know why your LGB doesn't have it.


----------



## Christmas Wolf (5 mo ago)

Gramps said:


> Just as an FYI, LGB track is brass and brass tracks will oxidize over time. I don't know if it's a problem indoors but it was outdoors. It was easily cleaned using a green Scotch-Brite pad. If you buy used track it may have to be cleaned.


I did think about that. I don't mind cleaning it when needed. And, I think I like the idea of seeing a brass rail with the Christmas train.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Gramps said:


> Any LGB track that I have seen would have either a tab extending down from the bottom of the joiner on one end and a slot on the joiner at the other end so I don't know why your LGB doesn't have it.


Maybe its older track? But all of mine looks like that even the 30 or so extra long straight ones?


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Christmas Wolf said:


> I did think about that. I don't mind cleaning it when needed. And, I think I like the idea of seeing a brass rail with the Christmas train.


It's easy to do with the Scotch-Brite pad.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

sjm9911 said:


> Maybe its older track? But all of mine looks like that even the 30 or so extra long straight ones?


It may be, how long have you had them and did you buy them new? The LGB tracks I had were bought new about 10 years ago.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I had them maybe 20 years and they were used. Lol. The long strights were tossed by someone and made it into my stockpile. I do remember that the lionel stuff mated to it. I think i had it around the tree one year, and on the roof for x mass. Still waiting for the time to do it outside or a roof display for x mass.


----------



## Christmas Wolf (5 mo ago)

Gramps said:


> Any LGB track that I have seen would have either a tab extending down from the bottom of the joiner on one end and a slot on the joiner at the other end so I don't know why your LGB doesn't have it.


Maybe we're misunderstand what we are saying about the tab. Since I'm not familiar with LGB track, I did a google search. It looks to me like the tab that is being talked about goes down into a slot in the tie. It looks to me like the point of it is to keep the joiner attached to that piece of track. Here's a picture:









Obviously you would need to pull the rail back, put the tab in the tie and then slide the rail into the joiner.

Is this what you guys are talking about? I don't think the tab does much to hold two pieces of track together, it just keeps the joiner from falling off the piece of track where the tab is. If someone for some reason removed a joiner on used track, I could see where a person getting track without the joiners would not figure the tab goes that way and would just slide the joiner on the end of the rail until the tab hits the tie.

@Gramps, if your track is different from this, maybe you can post pictures so we can see it.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Yea, my track looks a bit diffrent. It has a tab, but it looks to be permanent. And dosen't bend like that one. Take a look at my pictures. So, just 2 different eras. My track when put together is pretty secure, as they all probably are the first few times. Its qhen you constantly conect and reconnect them where they may need addtional help. So, the track clips look like a good idea reguardless. Since you will be assembling and disassembling it every year.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I don't have the track anymore, I sold all my G scale. The tab I'm speaking about looks like the one in the photo going into the tie but that is not where or how it goes. If the rail extended beyond the tie as it's supposed to, the joiner would be reversed, slide on to the rail and the tab would extend down to mate with a slot on the next piece of track. The one in the photo looks like it has been twisted out of shape.

I went on Trainworld's site and clicked on the LGB link and they show the rail joiner with the tab and it looks like the one in the photo. The older track without the tabs may well need the track clips to connect but I don't think they would have the conductivity of the tab/slot method.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Its a snug fit, and while I can get it apart I have to pull at it pretty good. So its probably good. It was on the roof in the winter in the snow, np. Track clips look like a winner with eather system. Anything that helps and dosen't hurt, can only add to the stability.


----------



## artfull dodger (Nov 19, 2016)

LGB's track is second to none, solid brass rail and in the Lehmann era days was advertised as elephant proof with pics of an elephant stepping on it. My LGB track has been outdoors on both ground level where it got stepped on and now on a elevated railway for 20 years without problems. The rail joiners are also brass. Their whole track program is designed around being nearly bulletproof. Piko track is very similar. You cannot go wrong with LGB track or their trains for that mater. LGB is what runs under our Christmas tree and has for years now.


----------

